# Making Bacon



## Murray (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2019)

LOL---Beauty!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 4, 2019)

Stealing this for my collection!


----------



## Murray (Aug 4, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Stealing this for my collection!


Not intentionally


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Aug 4, 2019)

Now that's a good one I had to steal it


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 9, 2019)

Good one!!!!
I'm also stealing this one.  It's too good not to.
Gary


----------

